
Google Dictionary Search Plugin - arpitnext
http://blog.arpitnext.com/google-dictionary/
======
timmyd
Why not just use the url box and type:

define: [word]

None-the-less. Handy plugin.

------
kawohi
Funny how Google just shut down its dictionary.

